
GCC 9.2 Released Fixing bugs and improving stability - edelsohn
https://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc/2019-08/msg00092.html
======
rurban
Changelog:
[https://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-9/changes.html](https://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-9/changes.html)

I haven't checked yet, if this is a usable version for C. 9.0 and 9.1 had to
be blacklisted in most of my x86-64 projects because of huge optimizer
regressions.

~~~
rurban
No, 9.2 still broken for me. The strlen and strncpy fixes were obviously not
enough.
[https://github.com/perl11/cperl/commit/c0b59c82b053a3434cf3c...](https://github.com/perl11/cperl/commit/c0b59c82b053a3434cf3c20d36d1a3406421bc3d)

